# New addition to my truck family!!



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ever since the first time that I posted that I lifted my dump truck, everyone wants to see the old girl. Well due to popular demand (and nurmous PM's) here she be.

2000 1 ton dumper
6.5 Turbo Diesel
116k on the clock

And the story starts:

Picked it up in this shape:
( I think a shark got a hold of the seat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

After a little love:

New Mirrors
New Filters 
General Parts - more or less wanted to make sure it wasn't going to blow up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

She got some plow wiring and a mars light
And a new set of simulators


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Then came the big changes

Put in a new seat
Added a 2" body lift to the cab
Put a set of 255/85R16 BFG Mud-Terrains all the way around
And she got a plow bracket


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

great job the truck looks amazing!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Still wasn't done yet:

Changed the mirrors to a set that had the LED Running Lights in them
Added an LED strobe the the back of the box
Got a new set of doors (w/o holes in them)
Leveled the dump box
Added a CB

Now she is almost ready to push


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks good it it 2wd or 4x4?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

4X4. Looks great.


----------



## titan_landscape (Nov 12, 2010)

thats a nice dump  how much invested now????


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

did you have to do any mods to get the mirrors to mount up I have thought about doing it to my truck? Awesome truck by the way.


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

look to get rid of the old mirrirs by any chance? looks good with the BFG's also.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice truck dood, move the PMD from underneath the Turbo Power cover to the front nostril where the plow wiring is. Look up remote PMD mount on google, it will save you quite a few problems.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice truck! But Ford called, said they want their mirrors back.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks good. Still waiting for those mirrors ya know.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that looks really awesome, I don't think I'd object if it was sitting at my shop one morning when I show up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

titan_landscape;1112640 said:


> thats a nice dump  how much invested now????


I am sitting at about $10,000.



chevyman51;1112705 said:


> did you have to do any mods to get the mirrors to mount up I have thought about doing it to my truck? Awesome truck by the way.


No, you can get them on ebay. They mount right to stock mounting holes



Stik208;1112762 said:


> Nice truck dood, move the PMD from underneath the Turbo Power cover to the front nostril where the plow wiring is. Look up remote PMD mount on google, it will save you quite a few problems.


Already did that. That was in general matinence stage.



Brian Young;1112861 said:


> Looks good. Still waiting for those mirrors ya know.


I forgot about you and figured you moved on. If you still want them I still have them sitting in the shop.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

What all was involved in leveling the dump box?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

What did you pay for mirrors w/ led? Did seat bolt in w/out mods?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

You did a really nice job on that truck! Bet you can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

nice work, im not really a tire and rim guy, but the set you put on there make the truck!
really like the overhaul...... 4 As'


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieseld;1112929 said:


> What all was involved in leveling the dump box?


The box leaned foward towards the cab. At first I thought that this truck had the classic bent frame that these older Chevys are known for. After further inspection, I found that all that is was was the box was not sitting level to the gound. I made a coulple of brackets to support the box in the down position and welded them in. I should have taken pictures of before and after, but I didn't.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Showmestaterida;1112943 said:


> What did you pay for mirrors w/ led? Did seat bolt in w/out mods?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/88-98-CHEVY-SILVERADO-LED-SIGNAL-TOWING-MIRROR-94-95-96-/360293917219?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item53e330e223

I love ebay! They are $189.99


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Showmestaterida;1112943 said:


> Did seat bolt in w/out mods?


No, the drivers side bolts mounted on the one side, then on the hump, had to drill new holes. Then on the passenger side, I had to drill 4 new holes because the seat that I used came out of a extended cab so it has a track that slides it forward to get in the back. I am sure that I could have found the correct track for my truck, but I pulled the best seat I could find in the junk yard and only gave $50 for it.



Brant'sLawnCare;1113086 said:


> You did a really nice job on that truck! Bet you can't wait to try it out.


If you think I can't wait to try it out, you should talk to the guy who is driving it this winter. He wants to just drive it around town to "get used to it"


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, what a difference!!! Looks really good.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks realy good with all the upgrades. I realy like those new style towing mirrors.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, you took a nice looking truck and made it look BA! Nice work man... Thats an awesome truck... Good luck this year, cant wait to see this in action...


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Why did you go with mk2's in the front and m/t's in the rear? I have them mk2's and they where great in the deep snow. 

My dad and one of them diesels biggest pice we have owned.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

how much are you selling the other mirrors for?


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

I literally laughed my ass off at the "looks like a shark bit the seat" hahahah.
And that is sweet with the 06+ style mirrors on that year of a truck, never seen that before.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1113763 said:


> Why did you go with mk2's in the front and m/t's in the rear? I have them mk2's and they where great in the deep snow.
> 
> Well, I have the KM2's in the front because I had the 4 of the regular Mud Terrain KM's that I had from last season. So I only needed two more. Since regular KM's are no longer produced, I was forced to go with the KM2's
> 
> My dad and one of them diesels biggest pice we have owned.





THEGOLDPRO;1113782 said:


> how much are you selling the other mirrors for?


$100 or best offer


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

for some reason it did not post what I typed on the reson for the KM2's in the front and the KM's in the back.

I have the KM2's in the front because I had the 4 regular KM's from last season and I only needed 2, but KM's are no longer produced. So I ended up with KM2's in the front.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Fair enough. But why the 6.5l diesel? Hope the price was good man.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Phil............paint it white, put a Clearwater sticker on the windshield, and let me know when I should pick it up 

BADASS!!!

And.......I'm glad to see those tires are still working out for ya!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1113931 said:


> Fair enough. But why the 6.5l diesel? Hope the price was good man.


Because in 2000 they did not have the duramax yet, and I don't push snow with gas motors. They burn to much fuel.

This year has been a tough year in construcion. I have not had the recivables that I commonly have. I added a skidloader this year and that only left me with enough slush money to buy an older truck. So, for the price that I paid for it, I'm gunna be ok.

The 6.5L got a bad name, it is not a cummins, I will be the first to admit that. If they had a cummins in a truck that did not ride down the road like a hayrack, I would own one. But, once you fix the couple of things that make a 6.5L not reialbe, they are a good motor. Plus, for plowing, a 6.5L is the most fuel efficent motor you can get. They just sip the fuel.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

that is nice i can not even tell theres a body lift the bumper is lined up perfectly, what is plans for the exhaust?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ACA L&L;1113091 said:


> nice work, im not really a tire and rim guy, but the set you put on there make the truck!
> really like the overhaul...... 4 As'


I agree with this statement 100%. I am a tire and rim guy though. I've had those tires on a S-10 years ago, get ready to keep rotating them. They add vibration and noise in summer but not bad in winter. Good job on the changes to the truck, looks cool!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

randomb0b123;1114110 said:


> that is nice i can not even tell theres a body lift the bumper is lined up perfectly, what is plans for the exhaust?


Thanks, it took a few trys to get the bumper to line up as nice as it did.

I am leaving the exaust where it is.


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

The 6.5 diesels seem to have pretty good pickup. I learned how to drive a dump truck in a truck that is almost identical to yours just white in color. The seat was torn and everything in it. Nice looking truck.


----------



## phen440 (Oct 26, 2006)

nice truck!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I love 6.5's. Whoopdy doo, fix the PMD right and your done. Like Phil said, their milage is phenominal. I've made a lot of $$ with them in the past thanks to that. They have plenty of power to the do the job he needs it to. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat.

And Phil, if it makes you feel any better, I just sold that 98 of mine for $10.5k and it's nowhere near what yours is. It would take a few more grand to make it there, and it would still be a big block gasser.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

H2o what do they get for mileage?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Empty, low to mid 20's all day long..............loaded or working, not too terribly much less. Especially if you pull the cat and get a cold air to let that little turbo actually function.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

I'm assuming yours was a 4x4 ?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I've had a few.........but ya they all do about the same.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Philbilly2;1114012 said:


> Because in 2000 they did not have the duramax yet, and I don't push snow with gas motors. They burn to much fuel.
> 
> This year has been a tough year in construcion. I have not had the recivables that I commonly have. I added a skidloader this year and that only left me with enough slush money to buy an older truck. So, for the price that I paid for it, I'm gunna be ok.
> 
> The 6.5L got a bad name, it is not a cummins, I will be the first to admit that. If they had a cummins in a truck that did not ride down the road like a hayrack, I would own one. But, once you fix the couple of things that make a 6.5L not reialbe, they are a good motor. Plus, for plowing, a 6.5L is the most fuel efficent motor you can get. They just sip the fuel.


Guess my dads truck just left a really bad taste in my mouth enough that I'll never drive chevy. My one chevy friend like my truck more than his more cab room


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1114397 said:


> Guess my dads truck just left a really bad taste in my mouth enough that I'll never drive chevy. My one chevy friend like my truck more than his more cab room


That is the best part of the world we live in. We all have our opionions.

As much as I will never stray from my Chevy's for my daily driver, I am only parcial to a good deal when it comes to my fleet trucks. I tried to buy a ford 7.3 (turbo), 2 different 12 valves, 1 -24 valve, and even common rail dodge when I was looking for a dumper. I have driven them all and as long as they do the job I don't really care what the emblem is on the grill.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

got-h2o;1114296 said:


> I love 6.5's. Whoopdy doo, fix the PMD right and your done. Like Phil said, their milage is phenominal. I've made a lot of $$ with them in the past thanks to that. They have plenty of power to the do the job he needs it to. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat.
> 
> And Phil, if it makes you feel any better, I just sold that 98 of mine for $10.5k and it's nowhere near what yours is. It would take a few more grand to make it there, and it would still be a big block gasser.


LOL! Glad you got your money out of her. I just can't help myself when I pick up trucks, I just have to polish up the old turds. I guess it is some sort of way of giving back to all the old fallen trucks.:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That truck looks really nice, really nice. Please post more pics when you have a plow mounted up.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Philbilly2;1114565 said:


> That is the best part of the world we live in. We all have our opionions.
> 
> As much as I will never stray from my Chevy's for my daily driver, I am only parcial to a good deal when it comes to my fleet trucks. I tried to buy a ford 7.3 (turbo), 2 different 12 valves, 1 -24 valve, and even common rail dodge when I was looking for a dumper. I have driven them all and as long as they do the job I don't really care what the emblem is on the grill.


Yea good point. It seems you have alot better luck with them than we had. Good luck with it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Got it lettered. I love the way the phone number on the box looks, but having them redo the doors. The piece of vinyl that the logo is printed on is suppose to be the exact same color as the truck (they are suppose to be able to color match of the code in the glove box)so it blends and does not look like it is a magnet. Got to the shop tonight and it looks like a magnet to me. So, they are ditching the 12x24 piece of vinyl and putting the letters right on the door like my other equipment. I just think that magnets look like you are not commited you your business.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, that is a terrible picture... Sorry


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plowguy43;1114595 said:


> That truck looks really nice, really nice. Please post more pics when you have a plow mounted up.


Once my new pusher boxes get here, and the ground freezes, I am going to pull all the snow equipment out and clean it up and change fluids. When I do that, I will snap some pictures. (My shop is not big enough to be able to have the trucks and equipment set up for dirt work and snow work at the same time)


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Man that is still one of the best looking dump truck's I've ever seen! I also agree with you on the magnets, it makes you seem shady and too cheap to invest a couple hundred bucks...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah that Red is a big contrast, but the numbers look good from what I can see.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome equipment! I like the new style tow mirrors on the old body style I might have to do that to my 90. Good luck this year!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

the mods look good! good luck to you!


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

truck looks good

how are you liking those mirrors?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

So where are the pics of this "snow plow"?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

squeaky3;1123018 said:


> truck looks good
> 
> how are you liking those mirrors?


Love them, they work good.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1123057 said:


> So where are the pics of this "snow plow"?





Philbilly2;1118316 said:


> Once my new pusher boxes get here, and the ground freezes, I am going to pull all the snow equipment out and clean it up and change fluids. When I do that, I will snap some pictures. (My shop is not big enough to be able to have the trucks and equipment set up for dirt work and snow work at the same time)


Pretty sure that my pusher are not here, the ground is not frozen, and my shop is still not big enough to have the trucks set up for dirt work and snow plowing at the same time. We only have a chance for a salt run on Wed, but I won't we hooking a plow up for that.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Those mirrors look awesome on there! Even though i just spent some coin on some aftermarket tow mirrors for my 97, i love the GM tow mirrors and think i might get those to put on it! Great job with the truck....it kind of makes me want to find an OBS dump truck now!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry there Philbilly29 Might hav missed that.


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

That truck looks mean, nice job man


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

love it!!! that truck looks sick with the mods u did


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the complments.

Although it was about 60 degrees today, we keep seeing a chance for a little bit of snow around Thanksgiving so rather safe than sorry. I dropped the v-box in yesterday and wired it up to the new dumper. This is going to be my salt rig this year. Just drivin around sippin the fuel. 

It was dark out when I got done so no pictures last night. I will try to get them today and get them posted.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

if it was a 5 speed i would be stealing it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Put the v-box in and wired it up, hoping that we get the dusting they are talking about!

You can see the new door lettering. Looks much more professional than the original ones. Found a use for the original one though, it ended up on the back of my spreader.

Spreader is no high dollar piece of equipment.Bought it for $250.00. Needed work and a drag chain, so now I have a total of about $605.00 into it and about 12 hours of fab and rebuild work... but it will throw salt now, so it was worth it for me.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that dump is identical to our 98 down to the L pack and dump style except ours is 2wd and has the 5.7L in it. its been a workhorse all these years.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

Are the LEDs in the mirrors just marker lights or are they turn signals too?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

AllOutLandscape;1125151 said:


> Are the LEDs in the mirrors just marker lights or are they turn signals too?


They are just markers.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Did you do anything to the rear after the front body lift to level it out?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

No, the body lift was just on the cab, the dump box was high enough that the tires fit just fine. t-bars are truned up so It sits kinda raked the wrong way because once you strap the plow on, it will be level.


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice job, looks great


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

hows the tow mirrors holding up

i might order some the end of this week or next week


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tow mirrors are great. I have not had a problem with them yet.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet dump.... cant wait to see how that V looks on itwesport


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, truck runs great, plows great. My guy who runs it loves it. I plowed in it for the first time last night. Did some cleanup and salting. She runs smooth. The only problem that I had last night, was that it was so damn cold that while I was plowing, I couldn't get any heat. The truck runs cold normally, but last night, the gauge wouldn't even come off the 160 mark.

Plow works good, salter works good, only last night was so cold again, that I had a b*tch of a time getting the v-box started. Once I got it going, I let it run all night!


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Try running a cold guard on it, should keep the heat in better, just gotta watch the temp when the plow is up and theres no airflow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Almost forgot, don't know how, but I almost forgot about this little mishap.

On the first event, the truck plowed good all day for my guy.

I went out in the truck that night to salt and sheared the wheel studs off the drivers side of the truck. All I can say, is check your lug nuts guys. I never re-torqued the lugs like I normally would. 

Good news was that I was the one driving the truck when the studs went, and I felt the vibration in the truck and was able to pull over before I lost the inside dual. I had one of my guys grab another truck and trailer, and it took us a couple of hours to get the truck on the trailer without having the inside dual run off the hub. 

Once we got it on there, Mike sat in the dump truck on the trailer and ran the salter, and I drove my other truck around the lot towing the dump spreading the salt. Yes, we looked like a-holes, but we got the job done.

Went home, went to breakfast and waited for NAPA to open and changed all 16 rear wheel studs.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EmJayDub;1152010 said:


> Try running a cold guard on it, should keep the heat in better, just gotta watch the temp when the plow is up and theres no airflow.


Right, it gets plenty warm driving down the road with the plow on.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

That story is priceless! My 6.5 was the same way regarding heat. Normally it would smoke you out of the truck, but not when it was cold out. I changed out thermostats miltiple times and no improvement.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

You should have gotten pictures of you driving around salting.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Dude that salting story is great. That's quality hillbilly thinking right there. Sound exactly like something I'd do Lol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that story is the best thing i heard in a while, but hey thats a little hillbilly team work right there!


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't know they could color match the magnets like that. Do most graphic shops do this or is this a speciality store? I want some for my truck. Also I googled Mars light and could not find any info. Where do you get them? I think the Simulators really set the truck off!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieseld;1152177 said:


> That story is priceless! My 6.5 was the same way regarding heat. Normally it would smoke you out of the truck, but not when it was cold out. I changed out thermostats miltiple times and no improvement.





chevyman51;1152252 said:


> You should have gotten pictures of you driving around salting.





got-h2o;1152288 said:


> Dude that salting story is great. That's quality hillbilly thinking right there. Sound exactly like something I'd do Lol.





the new boss 92;1152300 said:


> that story is the best thing i heard in a while, but hey thats a little hillbilly team work right there!


I got home the night after that happened and checked You Tube as there were about 4 or 5 guys that work at Wal-mart out on a smoke break watching and getting a good laugh out of us. I though one of them would be posting it for sure under the title, "Look at these two A-holes spreading salt."

I can honestly say that I am glad that I didn't take any pictures because my trucks are very noticable. People notice and remember my trucks. Posting a picture like that is fun for all of us, but I don't want that image tagged to my company. I was just glad to get it done and get home to fix it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

lawnangel1;1152958 said:


> I didn't know they could color match the magnets like that. Do most graphic shops do this or is this a speciality store? I want some for my truck. Also I googled Mars light and could not find any info. Where do you get them? I think the Simulators really set the truck off!


The shop that I use does a lot of emergency veichles. Don't know if that makes a difference. All I know was that they took the color code out of the glove box and he told me that the vinyl starts off white, and they print the red backround with the lettering on it. Other than that, I don't have a clue. That is why I let hime handle all my vinyl stuff.

As for the mars light. I got it from a store called JCWhittney. They are out of LaSalle, IL. They on the internet. As for the brand, I would have to go over to the shop and look at the brand. I am not sure off the top of my head.


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

that sucks about your wheel studs...sounds like my were overtightned at one point and were streched out and under all the weight and pressure they just gave out

even though you have a hard time did you get any pics of the truck with the plow since you put it on?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

squeaky3;1153505 said:


> that sucks about your wheel studs...sounds like my were overtightned at one point and were streched out and under all the weight and pressure they just gave out
> 
> even though you have a hard time did you get any pics of the truck with the plow since you put it on?


You know what, now that you mention it, I haven't. I will have to run over to the shop and snap some pictures and get them posted.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Any updates Phil? Plow pics for us?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Subscribing, that truck looks awesome!!! 
I'd like one in white please lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

no. no good ones. I broke yet another one of my wife's digital camera's a few weeks ago, and she has not gone to get a new one yet. I tired to take them with my cell phone, but I can't figure out how to get the pictures from my phone to my computer. 

I am going to have to sneek her new camera away from her because I don't think she is going to let me touch it


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Haha text me the pics Phil, I'll post them for you if you want.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

got-h2o;1183573 said:


> Haha text me the pics Phil, I'll post them for you if you want.


Thanks Bill! Texting is somthing that I know how to do.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome truck!!!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Let's try this and see if they post.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here are the sh*tty camera phone pics... turns out my wife is good for somthing. I just don't appricate the snickers and giggles that come along with..."You don't know how to load pictures from your phone?"


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Great looking truck you got there. What size plow do you have hanging off the front.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice lookin' truck. There was some references to door magnets as opposed to "real lettering" on a truck. I would agree that a magnet does not make you look committed to your business ... but .... I also use my truck to haul junk. The municipal landfill does not let " commercial" vehicles dump with out charging a fee. Private vehicles can dump at no charge. That is why I use magnets. I just pull them off when headed to the dump. 

On the other hand .... you need to watch out for paint damage with magnets .... I have a new truck ... I do not use the magnets that much ......

I also live in a townhouse and the neighborhood association rules are .... no commercial vehicles ..... so I cannot have my truck lettered

Did not mean to thread jack ... just venting and then some


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The truck looks awesome Phil. It's come a long way from when you got it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

exmark;1186297 said:


> Great looking truck you got there. What size plow do you have hanging off the front.


Its a 9 footer


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;1186372 said:


> The truck looks awesome Phil. It's come a long way from when you got it.


Thanks Mark!

How's your truck treating you? 
Have you gotten use to the v-plow yet?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;1187610 said:


> Thanks Mark!
> 
> How's your truck treating you?
> Have you gotten use to the v-plow yet?


Now that I got my bad fuel situation figured out it's been great. Usually gets 50-85 miles put on it a day and hasn't let me down yet besides do to my goof up with the fuel.

I've gotten to plow 5x with my V so far this winter.

I'll have to head down your way sometime and check out your trucks. The farm I work at has a field on north Sandwich rd where Wagner rd t's into it. I've usually never got a pickup down there, just a tractor otherwise I'd have tried to stop by already.

How you liking your 07 over your old truck?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Right on.

As for the 07. It is just another pile of junk. I miss the LB7 motor for the simple fact that the turbo comes around so much faster with out the variable vane stuff. But l like the 07 because I can leave it unpluged when it is clod out, and it will still start. The old LB7 didn't care for the cold. She runs good though.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

How did you get your front end to sit up so high? I need to do some mods to our 2006 3500 2wd dump the plow sits way to low to the ground


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2 inch body lift on the cab, then I put 33" tires on it so it clears the ground plenty.


----------

